# Anyone recommend a good ppl routine?



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Right so I'm bulking which isn't going great cos I'm not gaining,don't tell me to eat more lol I'm eating loads but doing too much volume in my workouts which is hindering my gains.

So I still wanna hit everything 2xweek but not be doing 60 sets a time as I'm burning off everything I eat.

Anyone please?


----------



## gibbo10 (May 16, 2013)

Just relax with your upper lower sessions mate cut down on sets an exercises instead of doing every movement known to man lol


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

gibbo10 said:


> Just relax with your upper lower sessions mate cut down on sets an exercises instead of doing every movement known to man lol


Lol I love training that's the problem haha I'm like a kid at the fair....I wanna go on everything


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

FelonE said:


> Lol I love training that's the problem haha I'm like a kid at the fair....I wanna go on everything


 Split your sessions into 2

1 half 1 session the other half the next


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Right so just sat and quickly wrote this out. Will do 3 on 1 off


----------



## daztheman86 (Jul 8, 2015)

FelonE said:


> gibbo10 said:
> 
> 
> > Just relax with your upper lower sessions mate cut down on sets an exercises instead of doing every movement known to man lol
> ...


Have you tryed this ?.

https://www.muscleandstrength.com/workouts/arnold-schwarzenegger-volume-workout-routines

I put on good size with this.


----------



## Cam93 (May 20, 2010)

Pretty much nailed it.

Onky thing I'd change is one bench exersize with DB and one with BB.

and either t bar rows or bent over rows rather than seated. And pull ups rather than pull downs but that's my prefrence


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

daztheman86 said:


> FelonE said:
> 
> 
> > gibbo10 said:
> ...


I quite like the look of that tbh. I need an actual routine cos if left to my own devices I'll end up with a 3hr sesssion 7 times a week haha


----------



## daztheman86 (Jul 8, 2015)

http://www.myprotein.com/thezone/training/push-pull-legs-routine-best-mass-building-workout-split/


----------



## lewdylewd (May 18, 2015)

Yeah loving volume is a bitch. Ive been plateauing and I know the odd rest day would probably help me gain, but if I don't destroy at least a couple of muscle groups every day I feel like a lazy bastard.

Keeps me lean (even with a questionable diet) but adding mass is a nightmare. Every day I litteraly force as many calories down my throat as I can physically manage and still regularly plateau, I like peptides when I plateau for appetite and increased recovery rate as I feel these are the 2 things that hold you back when you are a perpetual over trainer.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Cam93 said:


> Pretty much nailed it.
> 
> Onky thing I'd change is one bench exersize with DB and one with BB.
> 
> and either t bar rows or bent over rows rather than seated. And pull ups rather than pull downs but that's my prefrence


I do incline bench with dbs already and cos I'll be doing it twice a week I'll do pullup one session and pulldown the next etc. Just writing the exercises down but will be doing variations on the different days if you know what I mean


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

I was going to follow Wendler's but due to time constrains and only training Sat/Sun/Mon I'm doing this:

Legs:

20 Rep set of squats

RDL 3X10 ramped

Hanging Leg Raise, Calve superset 3X15-20

Push:

Incline Bench (30 Degree) 3 sets to failure

Dumbbell Shoulder Press 3 sets to failure

Dumbbell Bench 3X10 ramped

Weighted Dips 3X10 ramped

Pull:

Pause Deadlifts - 6X3 (3-4 second pause at top of movement)

Weighted Pullups 3 sets to failure

Farmers Walk 5X60 yards

Fat Bar Curl 3X10 ramped

I also do banded face-pulls at home every other day, the failure sets will all have the last reps of the last set rest paused until I want to shoot myself. Maybe a minute and a half rest between sets maximum.

Obviously what works for one person might not work for another but my point is this, you ever tried high intensity rest paused training? I may not be as advanced as some of the other guys on this board but looking at your logs you always seem to go for volume over intensity. Correct me if I am wrong, but it was just an observation.

Might be a good way of mixing things up to see what happens. I manage to be in and out of the gym in about 40 minutes and I see good results.


----------



## Cam93 (May 20, 2010)

FelonE said:


> I do incline bench with dbs already and cos I'll be doing it twice a week I'll do pullup one session and pulldown the next etc. Just writing the exercises down but will be doing variations on the different days if you know what I mean


 Depends on your recovery as one week that'll be 6x pw training, if your going heavy on compound that's a lot on CNS, personally when I do PPL I'll do;

m: push

tff

w: legs

t: off

f: pull

s: off

s: legs


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Cam93 said:


> FelonE said:
> 
> 
> > I do incline bench with dbs already and cos I'll be doing it twice a week I'll do pullup one session and pulldown the next etc. Just writing the exercises down but will be doing variations on the different days if you know what I mean
> ...


That's only once a week though. I find it better hitting em 2xweek. I'm used to training hard and often so not too worried about that.


----------



## Mogadishu (Aug 29, 2014)

https://www.muscleandstrength.com/workouts/phul-workout

Best of all.


----------



## HakMat75 (Dec 5, 2015)

Bignath4607 said:


> For me bud I have a 4 day cycle so starting mon for example back tue chest wed legs Thurs shoulders each day starts with a heavy compound movement 5x5 then another 4-5 excercises 85%. 1rm 5 sets 8-12 working for me mate sometimes il throw in 3 sets of bis after a workout or 4sets tris


 So you do 25-30 working sets per muscle group??

(5 for heavy compound, + 5sets for each accessory exercise (4-5). )

dont you get washed out after 8-10 weeks with that kind of heavy volume?


----------



## irosscoj (Jan 6, 2016)

Have you considered a DC style push lull legs set up?


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

@FelonE this is what I was maybe trying to say the other day 

im currently doing a push / pull / legs - I have 6 session and will try and get them all in the week but I not I'll just carry on the order...

I do this:

Push - Heavy

Legs - High Intensity

Pull- Heavy

Push - High intensity

Legs - Heavy

Pull - High Instensity

I reckon you'd enjoy this training because you can still do a high intensity session ie loads of volume which I know you love but you're also doing a session which is heavy and you won't be burning like 10000 Cals doing it :lol:

if if I were you could also look at Fortitude training by Dr Scott or DoggCrapp by Dante


----------



## Test-e (Mar 26, 2014)

Monday, Chest & shoulders - push

Tuesday Back & biceps - Pull

Wednesday, Legs, abs/core

Thursday, Chest & tricep - push

Friday, Back & shoulders - pull/push

Saturday, Legs, biceps - legs/pull

& repeat.

I'll do 4/5 exercises on the major muscle group, and 2 on the secondary I'm working.

2 warmup sets for the new muscle group, and then 5 working, added last set with whatever I have left and superset or forced reps.

Rep range is 10 right now this month, 60 seconds rest between sets.

2-3 minutes rest between exercises. I use a stopwatch.

Next month I'll significantly up poundages, lower reps and increase rest.

This takes me no more than an hour. By the time I finish I really am dead. You should be failing the last working set always, if you aren't up the weight on added set and see what you have left. Use that as a benchmark for next time.

I will always add reps/weight from last workout, sometimes affects form and slight joint pain but works for me.


----------



## RexEverthing (Apr 4, 2014)

FelonE said:


> Right so just sat and quickly wrote this out. Will do 3 on 1 off


 That looks bang on. Go to sets of 5 on first compound movement of each session just for shits and giggles.

Now as long as you can reign in the sets / reps you're doing per session even YOU could grow more without pushing 10k cals per day.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

RexEverthing said:


> FelonE said:
> 
> 
> > Right so just sat and quickly wrote this out. Will do 3 on 1 off
> ...


Hopefully the gain train will leave the fvcking station now.....it's got a sh1tload of fuel haha


----------



## RexEverthing (Apr 4, 2014)

FelonE said:


> Hopefully the gain train will leave the fvcking station now.....it's got a sh1tload of fuel haha


 Just fu**ing calm the volume down saaaahhhnnn! :thumb


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

RexEverthing said:


> FelonE said:
> 
> 
> > Hopefully the gain train will leave the fvcking station now.....it's got a sh1tload of fuel haha
> ...


Faack ooorf you muuug


----------



## superdrol (Aug 9, 2012)

Daft question (thinking sideways) at the minute you do 4 sets of 10 on everything with upper lower and you like it, could you not go slightly heavier and do 3 sets of ten for everything? 3/4 previous volume and still gonna be good for growth? Instead of swapping it round completely? Would allow more growth and utilise calories better?? Just a thought bud


----------



## 19072 (Aug 11, 2010)

I switched from a *PPLL* (push,pull,leg1,leg2) **leg1 - quads/calves // legs2 - hams calves*

I just started *UL* (upper,lower1,upper,lower2,upper) ** First week complete - 3upper/2lower*

This week i have (lower1,upper,lower2,upper,lower3) **lower1 - quads/calves // lower2 - hams calves // lower3 quads/calves*


----------



## Jordan08 (Feb 17, 2014)

You are moving from upper/lower routine kind of routine to PPL which i am afraid you will again end up doing more than needed.

Never liked PPL. But that is just me. However, i am not a huge believer of any routine. but lately, i have found Bro split quite a good one with few tweaks


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

A1243R said:


> @FelonE this is what I was maybe trying to say the other day
> 
> im currently doing a push / pull / legs - I have 6 session and will try and get them all in the week but I not I'll just carry on the order...
> 
> ...


 How you getting on with this mate? I just switched up my ppl to a similar style this week, strength and hypertropy

Routine is:

Push - strength

Pull - hypertropy

Legs - strength

Push - hypertropy

Pull - strength

legs - hypertropy

Hypetropy reps is 3x12 compounds 3x16 isolations, strength is 4x5 compounds and 3x8 isolations.


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

Ross1991 said:


> How you getting on with this mate? I just switched up my ppl to a similar style this week, strength and hypertropy
> 
> Routine is:
> 
> ...


 Loving it mate. Very taxing on the system but when i feel i need an extra day off i have one. 12lbs up in 3/4 weeks after starting new cycle so must be doing something right


----------

